# Shkenca > Shkenca dhe jeta >  Klonimi i njeriut, perseri deshton!

## G.D

Per fat te mire ose te keq ( merreni sipas ndjeshmerise), perseri deshton Panayoitis Zavos, njeriu qe klonoi embrionin e pare. 
Pas klonimit te disa embrioneve njerezore me qeliza te dermes, dr. Zavos i futi shumicen e tyre ne mitren e disa vullnetareve.
Ajo qe doli, ishte nje deshtim sepse asnje nga embrionet nuk dha shtatezani. 
Nje gje nuk harron te na thote dr. Zavos pas eksperimenteve te tij te fshehta dhe ilegale: Prisni dhe ca vite qe te kemi nje njeri te klonuar....???
Mos harroni se me pare jane perpjekur nje grup shkencetaresh aziatike te kryenin klonim njerezor dhe per te mos thene deshtuam u justifikuan me faktin qe ky klonim do te ngjallte polemika dhe kinse e nderprene. Kuptohet jane te zakonshme pretextet qe kinse na ndalon feja etc. Jo, feja nuk ndalon njeri. Feja pergjithsisht mbeshtet shkencen.
Pra keto jane justifikime te rreme te deshtimeve! Te vjen keq kur shikon turma njerezish jo vetem ne Shqiperi por ne te gjithe shtetet e botes , qe besojne keto brockulla.

----------


## Darius

Po ai qe ti thua nuk eshte klonim po fertilizim. Une thashe se po flisje per krijim te njeriut pa pranine e mitres femerore, pra cdo gje ne lab.

----------


## G.D

Ne klonim futet vetem embrioni Darius, pastaj ai vendoset ne miter per te pasur nje grua shtatzene dhe kjo sapo ka deshtuar. Deshtimi eshte i fresket Darius dhe i gatshem per tu shijuar.

----------


## brandon

Duke pare rezultatet e deles se pafajshme "Dolly", klonimi i njeriut eshte me shume frike se sa deshtim. Eshte frike sepse mund te bjere ne duar te gabuara, pasi progresi gjentetikes eshte me i shpejte se sa procesi i pjekjes se llojit NJERI, pasi ka shume persona qe nuk shohin ne keto zbulime ,asgje tjeter vecse nje okazion fitimi, ose mundesine per te arritur fame ,duke propozuar eksperimente moralisht te diskutueshme.

----------


## Darius

> Ne klonim futet vetem embrioni Darius, pastaj ai vendoset ne miter per te pasur nje grua shtatzene dhe kjo sapo ka deshtuar. Deshtimi eshte i fresket Darius dhe i gatshem per tu shijuar.


Ate e kam te qarte. Te thashe, mendova se mos behej fjale per krijim laboratorik sic dyshohet se jane disa laboratore sekrete ne Sandia, New Mexico ne USA.

----------


## G.D

Dua te shtoj edhe dicka me shume, nese me lejohet:
Ky nuk mund te cilesohet eksperiment ne laborator sepse eshte implementuar ne menyre te fshehte tek njeriu dhe ka kaluar ne menyre te dhunshme tek njeriu.
Dyshohet qe laboratori sekret eshte i lokalizuar ne Israel.

----------


## brandon

Ato femra qe urrejne meshkujt ,duhet te jene te lumtura fale gjenetikes, pasi me zbulimet e fundit te saj duket se nuk ka me nevoje per meshkuj ,per te lejuar processin e vazhdimesise se jetes

----------


## BvizioN

Nuk jam shume i informuar mbi eksperimentet e fundit ne lidhje me klonimin, vetem desha te them se ne pergjithesi, cdo avancim ( per mire apo per keq) eshte ne vetvete prove dhe deshtim. Te arrijne ate qe synojne, do kalojne sigurisht ne plot deshtime, kjo nuk me qudit.

----------


## brandon

Mund te jete edhe frike ! Mundesia per te "ndertuar" nje qenie te gjalle, duke filluar nga bimet qe nuk ekzistojne, me dinosauret, apo edhe australopiteket,etj,etj ,ne baze te te njejtit mekanizem ,eshte njesoj. Frika eshte tek pyetjet shqetesuese e atyre qe ndiejne pergjegjesine morale dhe vigjlojne veperimtarine e shkencetareve.
Ndoshta mund te jete e mundur ,ne nje te ardhme jo te larget ,te kthehen ne jete ,n q s gjenden fragmente kromosomesh akoma te konservuara dha aktive per ndonje motiv, peme ose kafshe te zhdukura,qe nuk egzistojne me .
Dhe bile,ndoshta ,mund te imagjinohet te gjendet edhe ndonje qenie njerezore qe ka vdekur shekuj me pare. Meqenese mekanizmi eshte njelloj s do te ishte cudi as kllonimi i njeriut!
Hipoteza duket fantashkence ,por tashme asgje nuk mund te konsiderohet absurde!

----------


## AJSBERG

> Ato femra qe urrejne meshkujt ,duhet te jene te lumtura fale gjenetikes, pasi me zbulimet e fundit te saj duket se nuk ka me nevoje per meshkuj ,per te lejuar processin e vazhdimesise se jetes


Ska nevoje per mashkull, vetem per ca supershkencetare.
Po pse te dalesh per te kerku shkencetar kur gjen 1 million m/1 shkenctar.

Nese klonimi ne mitren e nenes do te kete sukses ai duhet me pare qe ne qelizen emrionale te kete te gjitha enzimat qe egzistojne ne trupin e njeriut ne ate qelize. Ne menyre qe qelizat te kene mundesi te diferencohen dhe jo te formohet thjesht nje kllon qelizash epidermike. Mendoj se ata shkencetaret kane qene amatore se po te duan kllonojne njeriun kur te duan ata.

----------


## alibaba

Në një emision pashë se amerikanët, falë tekonologjisë kanë mundësi të zgjedhin jo vetëm gjininë por edhe pamjen e fëmiut, madje mund të kërkojnë veti që nuk gjenden tek prindërit.
Një dështim aty, kurse këndej po prodhohen fëmijë me shumicë.

Klonimi nuk është më artificial se sa mbarsimi natyror i njerëzve.

----------


## Artson

*S'po arrij te kuptoj pse shikohet si arritje deshtimi ketu...

Megjithate, shkenca nuk pyet per mendje te semura skeptike, ajo perhere ecen perpara.*

----------


## G.D

> *S'po arrij te kuptoj pse shikohet si arritje deshtimi ketu...
> 
> Megjithate, shkenca nuk pyet per mendje te semura skeptike, ajo perhere ecen perpara.*


Mbase mendje e semure jeni ju qe nuk e kuptoni se deshtimin nuk po e cileson kush si arritje por po i them fix deshtim. Une e quaj te bukur sepse dua qe te tregoj ty dhe ndonje tjetri (qe jeni mendjembyllur dhe vetekenaqeni duke u vetecilesuar mendjehapur) qe akoma nuk eshte i mundur klonimi i njeriut, ndryshe nga brockullat qe degjoni ne media mbi pengesa te religjionit e te tjera si keto. 
Tek pjesa e fundit e postimit tend bashkangjitem me ty duke uruar qe vertete shkenca te ece sa me shume perpara. 

Per AJSBERG:
Po ju sqaroj qe dr. Zavos eshte nje nder personazhet me profesioniste te botes se shkences, prandaj nuk ve doren ne zjarr ta cilesoj amator. Per problemin e qelizes me gjithe ato enzimat e botes, nuk kam nevoje te te kundershtoj , por normalisht , me nje kerkim te thjeshte ne google, e ke tekniken e klonimit per fillestaret , biles e ke edhe te ilustruar. :buzeqeshje:

----------


## AJSBERG

> Mbase mendje e semure jeni ju qe nuk e kuptoni se deshtimin nuk po e cileson kush si arritje por po i them fix deshtim. Une e quaj te bukur sepse dua qe te tregoj ty dhe ndonje tjetri (qe jeni mendjembyllur dhe vetekenaqeni duke u vetecilesuar mendjehapur) qe akoma nuk eshte i mundur klonimi i njeriut, ndryshe nga brockullat qe degjoni ne media mbi pengesa te religjionit e te tjera si keto. 
> Tek pjesa e fundit e postimit tend bashkangjitem me ty duke uruar qe vertete shkenca te ece sa me shume perpara. 
> 
> Per AJSBERG:
> Po ju sqaroj qe dr. Zavos eshte nje nder personazhet me profesioniste te botes se shkences, prandaj nuk ve doren ne zjarr ta cilesoj amator. Per problemin e qelizes me gjithe ato enzimat e botes, nuk kam nevoje te te kundershtoj , por normalisht , me nje kerkim te thjeshte ne google, e ke tekniken e klonimit per fillestaret , biles e ke edhe te ilustruar.


A nuk mendon se fese nuk i ka mbetur me asnje pike ku te mbeshtetet?
Ne Kuran flitet per krijimin e dites dhe te nates sikur toka te ishte e sheshte. Pastaj nese Zoti do te ishte i gjithedijshem do te kishte dhene dicka me shume dije sesa nje kulture mediokre. Duhet te jesh shume i indoktrinuar nga feja perderisa beson nderkohe qe edhe vete profetet kane dyshuar derisa e kane degjuar zerin e tij me veshet e tyre. Une di qe Moisiu kerkoi qe ta shihte Ate qe ta besonte qe egzistonte. 
Vijme tek tema.
E di tekniken e kllonimit. Por per shume gjera nuk mund te besoj se eshte e vertete absolute per cdo rast. Megjithate mendoj se perderisa arrijne te kllonojne nje dele, te marrin tiparin ´ndricim´ nga barku i xixellonjes dhe ta cojne tek bima e duhanit dhe ta bejne ate te ndricoje naten, atehere ata munden edhe te kllonojne nje njeri. Dhe nese jam une qe gaboj (qe mund te jete shume e mundur) pse mendon se kllonimi i njeriut kurre nuk mund te realizohet?

----------


## AJSBERG

Disa kerkues amerikane te firmes Stemagen, Kaliforni, kane arritur te krijojne per here te pare nje embrion-klon duke u nisur nga qelizat e lekures. Lajmi i suksesit te arritur eshte publikuar ne revisten Stem Cells. Deri me tani i vetmi embrion-klon njerezor ishte krijuar ne 2005 nga disa kerkuest te Universitetit te Newcastle (Britani) duke perdorur qeliza te padiferencuara, te cilat jane shume me te veshtira per tu terhequr nga nje pacient. Embrioni i ri eshte krijuar duke perdorur si burim ADN-je vetem qelizat e lekures se nje burri, ADN-ja e te cilit eshte futur ne nje veze femre se ciles i ishte hequr berthama. Edhe pse teknika e quajtur dergese berthamore(transferiment nuklear) eshte mjaft e njohur (ishte perdorur edhe ne 1997 per te krijuar te delen e famshme Dolly, gjitarin e pare te klonuar), perdorimi i qelizave te lekures si burim ADN-je eshte nje risi ne shkalle boterore.
Kerkuesit kane arritur te krijojne embrionin-klon duke perdorure qelizat somatike te dy burrave dhe vezet e tre grave. Kane krijuar keshtu 21 embrione, pese prej te cileve kane mbijetuar dhe jane rritur deri ne stadin ku embrioni ka rreth 40-72 qeliza. Ne kete stad zhvillimi, jane formuar qelizat e padiferencuara, te cilat kane te njejtin kod gjenetik te dhuruesit (burrit te cilit i eshte hequr qeliza nga lekura). Keto qeliza pluripotente, mund te perdoren me vone per qellime terapeutike si rindertimi i organeve per transplante te cilat nuk do te refuzoheshin nga trupi i pacientit etj. Pikerisht ne kete pike qendron rendesia e kesaj arritjeje. Duke krijuar lehtesisht embrione-klone do te jete me e lehte te fitohen qeliza pluripotente me material gjenetik te njejte me ate te pacientit.

Burimi: Yahoo!.it 

Mendoj se e ke degjuar gabim lajmin.

----------


## G.D

Jo ore, e paskam marre lajmin gabim??? Si fillim une uroj qe te arrihet klonimi i njeriut (dmth, lindja e nje kloni njerezor),  sepse ti si mazhoranca e njerezve beson se klonimi eshte arritur por ne fazen e fundit e kane nderprere kinse per shkak te presionit te shoqerise. Dhente Zoti te mos mendosh se eshte arritur sepse ka plot budallenj te tille. Ne yahoo mund te shkruash edhe ti edhe persona te niveleve te tilla intelektuale, dhe nuk mendoj qe duhet ta besojme si burim te sigurt informacioni. Megjithate ajo cfare ti solle nuk eshte gabim por e vertete dhe jo shume e rendesishme per ate qe po flasim. Tani po futemi ne perfeksionizmin e teknikave te stemeve qelizore dhe per pak vite klonimin do e quajme metode klasike. 
Une nuk te detyroj te besosh informacionet qe te paraqes ketu ty dhe ndonje tjetri , une thjeshte te jap edhe mundesine e selektimit, e cila cdo dite e me shume mungon.
Une nuk kam thene gjer tani qe klonimi i njeriut kurre nuk mund te realizohet. Kam thene qe akoma nuk ka shans te realizohet dhe nuk eshte e thjeshte sic mendojne personat me formim provincial dhe kam shtuar qe as nuk jane shuar dhe as nuk jane penguar perpjekjet per te arritur kete sic genjeheni dite e me shume ne media.
Pikerisht qe nuk jam medioker e besoj Zotin ashtu sic e besojne dhe e kane besuar njerez me nivel dhe formim profesional me te larte se une. Ketu nuk fus filozofet sepse ata jane personat me mediokra qe mban shoqeria.
Mos harro qe njeriu eshte krijese me e vecante se cdo krijese tjeter.

P.S: e perseris qe nuk po te them ti besosh oto qe une po te shpreh, thjeshte po them informacionet qe une marr dhe qe ti je akoma i lire ti besosh ose jo.

Duke shpresuar ne mirekuptimin tuaj, me respekt G.

----------


## ARKIA

Jam me teper se i bindur qe klonizimi eshte jo vetem i realizur por edhe i deshtuar ne fizionomine e rezultatit. Krijesa perbindesh qe nuk kane fare te bejne me njeriun jane rezultati perfundimtar i qenieve qe jetojne shume pak dhe qe te hapin barkun po ti shohesh.... jo te gjithe duhet t'i dine keto rezultate, mos kerkoni me teper. Vetem ku te kete rezultate  te kene rez. pozitiv  atehere do te marrim vesh te gjithe c'behet.
Gezuar!

----------


## DeuS

Kur u be testi i madh i stimulimit te krijimit te Universit (Big Bang) ne Zvicer..u tha se deshtoi! Te nesermen media ra qetesi..

Vertet mendoni se deshtoi?!

E njejta qendron edhe me klonimin e njerezve, ne seri madje! Jane me mijera faqe ne internet, ku jepet informacion, qofte i rreme, rreth laboratoreve te ndryshem, ne te cilat zhvillohen keto eksperimente. Ku ka ze, nuk eshte pa gje! Interneti eshte bombarduar me teori konspirative te tilla. Ne fund te fundit, asnjeri nuk ben panik dhe secili pasi degjon 100 nxjerr konkluzionin e tij. Arsyeja qe ka kaq shume informacion, qe disa here eshte edhe kontradiktues, eshte per ti dhene botes ndjesine e lirise se shprehjes. Njerezise ne raste te tilla u duhen ofruar alternativa, opsione te ndryshme, qe ta ndjejne qe kane force ti kundershtojne dhe ti ndalojne, duke ndjere se drejtesia egziston dhe demokracia eshte ne fuqi...

Po a ndodh keshtu ne te vertete?!

----------


## G.D

Eksperimentin ne Zvicer shume njerez mendojne ta kene deshtuar me koshience te plote disa grupe identiteti i te cilave nuk behet i ditur ose thuhet keshtu sepse realisht nuk dihet ose ose mund te jete trillim. Nese eshte e vertete , grupet anti-humane te konspiracionit boteror i marrim me mend, apo jo DeuS. Problemi eshte se nuk e mora vesh nese beson te jete krijuar kloni ose klone njerezore??? E di perse shpresoj qe nuk e beson: Sepse sapo permendet gjera reale mbi konspiracionin dhe per kete arsye dua te besoj qe ketu jeni treguar racional dhe i ftohte ne gjykim...

----------


## Kavir

Këto lloj temash jane pjesa më argëtuese e forumit.
Shikoni pak një dialog tmerrësisht interesant te kjo temë:

Dikush i thotë temëhapësit:
*S'po arrij te kuptoj pse shikohet si arritje deshtimi ketu...*

Pra, çuditet me gëzimin e fantaksur, për këtë dështim.

Dhe G.D që i përgjigjet:
*Mbase mendje e semure jeni ju qe nuk e kuptoni se deshtimin nuk po e cileson kush si arritje por po i them fix deshtim.*

Përgjigje inteligjente. Dmth, G.D-së i tregojnë hënën, dhe G.D-ja sheh gishtin tregues.


Nejse, më në fund shkenca me këtë rast e tregoi që është e dështuar. Ky është shembulli konkret që s'ja kanë fajin as klerikët fanatikë dhe as të fantaksurit që u venë pas atyre klerikëve.

Prandaj, unë jo vetëm që i bashkohem mendimit të G.D. por mendoj që të ndërpriten të gjitha ekperimentet shkencore, të mbyllen të gjithë laboratorët shkencorë që nga ai i analizave të urinës e deri tek LHC, sepse siç e thashë më sipër shkenca përfundimisht DËSHTOI, dhe me këtë fakt vërtetoi pa mëdyshje teorinë e VËRTETË të Kreacionizmit. 
Prandaj, që të riparojmë dëmet që shkenca i ka sjellë njerzimit, duhet urgjentisht të digjen të gjitha librat shkencorë që nga veprat e Kopernikut, (pa dyshim mashtrimet e kryefallsifikatorit Darvin) e deri tek vepra më e fundit. 



Që të flasim seriozisht, mua do më pëlqente që realisht të ndodhte ky dështim. Dhe jo për arsyet e paarsyeshme që na servir G.D.-ja, por për faktin e thjeshtë që shkenca ka një të përbashkët me fenë: Të dyja mund të keqpërdoren në mënyrë monstruoze. Fakti se feja mban rekorde në këtë fushë, nuk do të thotë që abuzimet me shkencën janë më "fisnike".
Unë realisht dyshoj se sot abuzimet me shkencën kanë shkuar shumë thellë (duke përfshirë edhe rastin në fjalë, që unë seriozisht dyshoj që të ketë dështuar realisht)
Në fund të fundit shkenca është informacion, dhe informacioni sot është burim kryesor fitimi. Pra shkenca, nuk po shihet më si zgjerim dijesh dhe lehtësim të jetës njerëzore por si mjet i leverdisshëm për të shumëfishuar fitimin. Dhe ky nuk është thjesht "një nga objektivat", por objektivi kryesor.

Komercializimi sot sundon jo vetëm industrinë (edhe atë ushqimore) politikën, fenë por edhe vetë shkencën, që nga shkencat shoqërore e deri tek ato ekzakte (fizika, elektronika,informatika) . E fatkeqësisht edhe shkencat më delikate si Mjekësia dhe Farmaceutika.

----------

